
Direct links between old carbon, graphite and seafloor hydrothermal vents - bryanrasmussen
https://phys.org/news/201a9-12-links-carbon-graphite-seafloor-hydrothermal.html
======
LatteLazy
Link seems dead? I think it should be this one:

[https://phys.org/news/2019-12-links-carbon-graphite-
seafloor...](https://phys.org/news/2019-12-links-carbon-graphite-seafloor-
hydrothermal.html)

(No letter "a" in 2019 :) )

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I guess I accidentally pasted in an a when pasting in the link. Edit window is
closed for url so I guess @dang will have to change it?

